# Today is my birthday



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

I am now 75 years. Time passes quickly. I still work on my RVs and a couple buses. Aside from the Travco, the buses are my greatest challenge.
Yep, I love to work. Work keeps me handsome. grinn... Frank


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*Happy Birthday*

I am one that provides balance in that I don't like to work but am gratefull to those like you because the work needs to get done. Also that would explain why I never got to be good looking. May you have a very happy birthday and many more, Gerry


----------

